# Free Cardiff creative writing classes for the unemployed



## penderyn2000 (Jan 2, 2013)

Starting Sun Jan 13 (1.30-3) I'm running a six week creative writing course on Writing for Children at the Bute Park education centre (by the cafe and nursery half way up the park) which will be free to unemployed people, and not that expensive (£90) to people in work. There's full details at www.parkwrite.co.uk or ask any questions here.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 2, 2013)

good luck


----------

